# Fluval Spec 2Gal



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I swapped out the led stock light for a 13W PC light 6700k 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I had a bag of 4.4lbs fluval stratum laying around so I decided to use that as my substrate. Ive used this before and hate planting in it but I might as well put it to use. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I removed the carbon pouch and added more bio media but I want to modify the filtration system and build a stage rack for more efficient filtration maybe also upgrade the pump. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I got some seiryu stones and ive been working up a scape. I'm going to plant dwarf hairgrass and perhaps some baby tears. The tank is too small for me to even consider adding anything other than shrimp any suggestion on fauna guys?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking good just looks like a little too much substrate, u can add a betta


----------



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

I did one of those but i was doing salt water i got so much sh☆ for putting a juvinile clown fish in there but some snails and a betta should be good


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

RubenG3 said:


> I did one of those but i was doing salt water i got so much sh☆ for putting a juvinile clown fish in there but some snails and a betta should be good


I was going to do saltwater too but everybody was telling me for beginner saltwater to at least use 20 gallons because a tank this small is even hard for the experts to keep parameters in check.


----------



## RubenG3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thats the truth i went from the 2 gal fluval to the 5 gallon and its just a pain in the a$$ but i have 2 30 gallons set up a planted and a saltwater n i have to say its alot easier keeping up with those 2 tanks than it is with the 5 gallon


----------



## Lowcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Great score! I thought I did well @ $32.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lowcountry said:


> Great score! I thought I did well @ $32.


Yea it was the last one left but the box was a bit beat up so the manager knocked a few bucks of the price. I thoroughly inspected all the contents to make sure everything was intact. I'm planning on doing an iwugami style scape. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Picked up some baby tears today and I trimmed some dwarf hairgrass from my other nano to go into the spec

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Planted. Now off to the store to make a diy co2 reactor since im low on funds to buy a quality co2 system. Im currently setting up 3 tanks at once and I can only invest so much money into this one

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

3 tanks at once! now that is dedication!! Looking good by the way


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Agent69 said:


> Planted. Now off to the store to make a diy co2 reactor since im low on funds to buy a quality co2 system. Im currently setting up 3 tanks at once and I can only invest so much money into this one
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I used DIY C02 a few yrs back and it worked great for the HC in my small tank. As soon as I stopped using it it all died :icon_sad:
HC luv's C02............:wink:


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys I've decided not to go with diy co2. The reason is because I feel like its too much of a hassle dealing with preparing recipe, co2 fluctuations, etc. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

So since ive decided not to go with diy co2 I do have a fluval co2 kit that I've discontinued since the replacement cartridges are too expensive. A 20g co2 cartridge lasted me 13 days at 1 bps in my 8 gallon, so I scoured the web to find an adapter to connect the valve to a bigger more affordable cartridge .. no luck. But .. today I stopped by my local bike shop to get a replacement tire and noticed these 16g threaded pure co2 cartridges used to inflate tires that looked similar to fluvals. I bought a 6 pack for $10 and they work. These are 3x cheaper than fluvals and are only 4g less. I searched ebay and bought a 30 pack for $30 with free shipping. Thats $1 a piece which should last 6+ months.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Also ordered 4 nano diffusers for $5. They ship from hong kong though so its gonna take at least 2 weeks before I receive them /: 
I need to hurry up and get pressurized co2 in this tank my hairgrass is dying. Excel can only do so much! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got that same co2 kit the diffuser on it is huge. Hopefully I can find a small one at a lfs.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> Got that same co2 kit the diffuser on it is huge. Hopefully I can find a small one at a lfs.


Yea that diffuser is huge!! It's so confusing to use and sometimes to this day I wonder if I'm using it right. At my lfs they have the fluval diffuser that comes in the 88g kit but it's $15! For now I'm using an airstone but I hate it. I guess I'll either have to wait or travel 30 miles to another fish store to buy a glass one which once I add up the gas and time wasted I might as well buy the one here locally.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Who knows that thing is huge and is just taking up space. Guess I can use one of those small round air stones and connect it to the end of hose


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Agent69 said:


> So since ive decided not to go with diy co2 I do have a fluval co2 kit that I've discontinued since the replacement cartridges are too expensive. A 20g co2 cartridge lasted me 13 days at 1 bps in my 8 gallon, so I scoured the web to find an adapter to connect the valve to a bigger more affordable cartridge .. no luck. But .. today I stopped by my local bike shop to get a replacement tire and noticed these 16g threaded pure co2 cartridges used to inflate tires that looked similar to fluvals. I bought a 6 pack for $10 and they work. These are 3x cheaper than fluvals and are only 4g less. I searched ebay and bought a 30 pack for $30 with free shipping. Thats $1 a piece which should last 6+ months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the Air Gun biz and we use a adapter from 88 gram to paintball tank.
They run about about $30 + shipping.


----------



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

just an FYI - the Fluval kit costs about $80 to 100 for such a tiny tank. And then frequent refills. 

You can get a used / second hand 5LBS Co2 tank and a solenoid regulator for about $60


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sajeev said:


> just an FYI - the Fluval kit costs about $80 to 100 for such a tiny tank. And then frequent refills.
> 
> You can get a used / second hand 5LBS Co2 tank and a solenoid regulator for about $60


I'm going to get a regulator with solenoid soon but for now I'm gonna use up my co2 refills I have left. I have a 6+month supply by then I should have enough money to buy a decent system


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

They are here!! A day early too. I just need a decent diffuser for now im using an airstone which sucks but drop checker stays green

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

@Agent69: I am glad that you are using Fluval CO2 20g Kit, I do have this kit but I have never know how to use this kit with the item original came with the box. I do have a question about this kit, it seem like you well known this kit. 

So if you are not using their original chamber came with the box, how do you use with the separate diffuser? is this same way like other regular CO2 system use? Like you must have bubble counter connect to the co2 tube or something? Can you provide a full photo of your setup? so I can learn from it. Thanks.


----------



## cyfan964 (Dec 9, 2009)

Amazon.com: Fluval Ceramic 88g-CO2 Diffuser - 3.1 Ounces: Pet Supplies

I use this diffuser in my Spec 2 and it works great. You can easily swap out ceramic rings if they get clogged too.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can I see the photo of your co2 kit setup?


----------



## cyfan964 (Dec 9, 2009)

Master503 said:


> Can I see the photo of your co2 kit setup?


I actually just used a regulator from my leftover stock of beer brewing equipment. It's attached to a 5# CO2 tank and has a needle valve. Pretty basic.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Master503 said:


> Can I see the photo of your co2 kit setup?











Here's a picture of my co2 setup. It's still a work in progress. Im using an airstone for diffuser since im still waiting for my glass ceramic diffusers to get here and I would rather use this than the ugly stock diffuser this comes with. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyfan964 (Dec 9, 2009)

Agent69 said:


> Here's a picture of my co2 setup. It's still a work in progress. Im using an airstone for diffuser since im still waiting for my glass ceramic diffusers to get here and I would rather use this than the ugly stock diffuser this comes with.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Many people don't know this but if you break off the tip of a bamboo chopstick and shove that in the airline tubing it makes a great diffuser.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

cyfan964 said:


> Many people don't know this but if you break off the tip of a bamboo chopstick and shove that in the airline tubing it makes a great diffuser.


@cyfan - thanks for that ill give it a try and see how well it diffuses because the airstone is really terrible but its better than nothing

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

So the regulator in this photo is the one from fluval 20g co2 kit right? You use two co2 tube, 1 input to bubble counter and 1 output from bubble counter to your airstone?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Master503 said:


> So the regulator in this photo is the one from fluval 20g co2 kit right? You use two co2 tube, 1 input to bubble counter and 1 output from bubble counter to your airstone?


Yes it's the same regulator although the cartridge is different. I cut the tube to connect the bubble counter and airstone together although I still need to put a couple check valves in there. Tomorrow I'm gonna go pick up a better diffuser and since it's day of my water change I will see what other goodies I pick up :biggrin:


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Master503 said:


> So the regulator in this photo is the one from fluval 20g co2 kit right? You use two co2 tube, 1 input to bubble counter and 1 output from bubble counter to your airstone?












Here's another pic for you. The fluval regulator valve has a check valve in the line that goes to the bubble counter and also another that goes from bubble counter to diffuser. Today I woke up and the bubble counter was full of water and only inches from siphoning back to the valve. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Update pic! Well guys the hairgrass is showing fast growth almost immediately shooting runners. Baby tears decayed and are almost wiped out. I took a few more from my high tech 8 gallon to give it another shot. I suspect they decayed since I was dosing 20X the reccomended amount of excel because I hoped it would provide more than plenty co2 to keep up with the high light, but now that I have decent pressurized co2 going in maybe it'll be different. If the baby tears dont make it im gonna give up and plant all hairgrass. Another problem im having is when I siphon water out as im pulling the siphon out it drops remaining water in the chamber and messes up the whole scape. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, thís is exactly what i want to see. As i know the babytears are doing good with co2 and good light condition. How is your fluval co2 kit run so far?

I need to get bubble counter in order to run a small setup like this kit. The bubble counter you are using is the Fluval 88g bubble counter right?


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice find on the replacement cartridges! I have one of those Fluval kits somewhere. I'm going to have to dig it up and take it to the bike store and see what I find.

The tank is looking good, I hope the baby tears take hold!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Master503 said:


> Thanks, thís is exactly what i want to see. As i know the babytears are doing good with co2 and good light condition. How is your fluval co2 kit run so far?
> 
> I need to get bubble counter in order to run a small setup like this kit. The bubble counter you are using is the Fluval 88g bubble counter right?


Yea the bubble counter i bought is made by fluval for the 88g version. It's running really good no complaints here. Really easy to adjust I run 1bps for this tank. I hope the baby tears bounce back but regardless they are slow growers and I'm very impatient haha so I might end up planting the hairgrass but I'll give it a few months I hope they make it!!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

nomad1721 said:


> Nice find on the replacement cartridges! I have one of those Fluval kits somewhere. I'm going to have to dig it up and take it to the bike store and see what I find.
> 
> The tank is looking good, I hope the baby tears take hold!


Thanks nomad I really hope so too I can't afford to lose any more since my supply from my growout tank is running low and can't afford to pull any more out. The previous batch completely melted :frown: hopefully these do well since there won't be as much co2 fluctuations. I'm using a 13w fluval PC bulb 67k and I've seen this thing grow mad algae on a 8 gallon before so it might be overkill on this 2 gallon haha we'll see.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

How is this co2 setup running so far? Any good result? Today I just purchase two nano glass diffuser from my local for just $5 total. I still need bubble counter so I can test out the same way as your.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys I was bored today so I tore up one of my tanks today because my 38 is ready to get going and pretty much transfered all my plants and media over. But I didn't want to put moss in my new tank at least not yet especially since it's mixed with riccia ugghh I can't separate that stuff anymore and it floats and I would hate having riccia get tangled up in my dhg again lol. Long story short I'm left with a huge amount of moss and I didn't want to throw it away so I decided why not rescape the spec ha! I still have some work to do but for now I like how it came out.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

For now I threw in some baby assassin snails since the moss most likely has some pond snail eggs, in the second picture you can see a pond snail on top of the moss I pulled him out already but I know it's probably already too late.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

